# The Count down Begins



## pandorarose3 (Oct 1, 2012)

Anyone starting to feel the burn as it is now 729 more days till ICD-10 is a reality in the United States?


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 1, 2012)

I am ready! Bring it on!!


----------



## bridgettemartin (Oct 2, 2012)

I am ready, too.  (Although I don't think our PM and EHR software companies are).  After this last "11th hour" postponement, I can't help but wonder if it will really happen then!


----------

